# Can you train your bun to kiss??? If so how???



## Duckie (Oct 11, 2011)

I had an idea that I could train Duckie to kiss and I was wondering if it was possible to train her to do this. Also I was wondering I any body had any other fun tricks you have trained your bunnies. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 11, 2011)

I taught Sweetie how to give bunny kisses. I did this by giving her eskimo kisses(rubbing noses together). She gives me bunny kisses now when I ask her for them. I have also taught her "stay", which she still does when I say the word. We are working on "come".


----------



## Yield (Oct 12, 2011)

I taught a bun "Kisses". 

What I did was leant my face close to hers and she became curious and sniffed at my lips and I said "Kisses" and gave her a treat. This was repeated until she now leans up and puts her nose to my lips when I say "Kisses". It's so cute. Good luck!


----------



## Yield (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry, the site was acting up, accidentally double-posted >.<


----------



## Duckie (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!! Sweetie, how did you teach your bunny to stay? That's something that I should teach Duckie... How are you teaching your bun to come? Thanks again!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Gus knows, "Come on!" He's very food motivated, so if he knows I've gottreat for him, he'll come running when I call him.

He also will follow me to his cage or upstairs or pretty much whereever I want him to go using body language. If you walk away from a rabbit, stop and look back at it, then walk away, stop and look back, etc. it signals to the rabbit that you want it to follow you. (GoogleLanguage of Lagomorphs to learn more about bunny body language).Combine that with a reward for following you (pellets in his dish or a few raisins or nibble of banana) and the bunny will soon be following you everywhere. 

I should work on teaching Gus to give kisses. He'll sometimes nose bump me if I stick my head in his cage, but usually, he just tries to push me out of the way and get out. Silly rabbit.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2011)

We're happy if they come when we call their name out. Hlaf of them do.


----------



## Duckie (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay thanks!!


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 12, 2011)

I just basically repeated the command and went up to her, stopped where I wanted her to stop and said "stay". Pudden comes when I say his name.

funnybunnymummy: Come over and I will teach you how to get Gus to give you bunny kisses. I am in Bremerton, Washington.


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 12, 2011)

Some commands you have to just keep repeating and they will get it. Others you have to show them what you want them to do, like follow you around. I have to try that with Sweetie.


----------



## Farmer Steve (Oct 13, 2011)

It's kinda gross, but I put a piece of candy in my mouth and let Nibbles lick my lips. After a while, she came up to me whenever I put my head at her level and game me kisses. Weird, I know, but effective.


----------



## doodlebugger (Oct 13, 2011)

This is an interesting thread. We haven't mastered kisses yet, but my daughter will let her Flemie out in the living room area, and when it is time to go back to her room, she tells him to get back to his room, and he goes! He usually does a binkie along the way!  So, I am glad to hear that we can "train" our bunnies....can't wait to see what she can do with him next.


----------



## Duckie (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey! I'm glad this has been an interesting thread for you! Have you litter trained him yet? That one's easy enough 
I can explain that later.


----------



## Duckie (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay I can post on potty training your bun now . The way we potty trained Duckie is we put hay in her litter box and that was pretty much it except that if your bunny pees else where you soak it up with paper towel and put the towel in his litter box. That will potty train him. He still might poo here and there but after a few months of patience he won't pee on the carpet any more. Duckie doesn't pee or poo on the carpet very much any more and this is how we potty trained her. Don't worry about him eating the hay he peed on because he won't. We had a bunny for six days (before she died of sniffles) and the people who had her before us told us that's how we were supposed to train her to pee in it. Oh, and I forgot to say that you need to keep the hay in the litter box so that he continues to use it.  
I think that's all there is to it ( I hope it makes sense . Lemme know if it doesn't . )
-Duckie's mama


----------



## Duckie (Oct 13, 2011)

What's a binkie?


----------



## Duckie (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anybody else have any good tricks they train their bunny to do? 
Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yield (Oct 14, 2011)

A binky is when a rabbit jumps in the air and flicks their head to the side out of excitement basically!

Here's me doing "kisses" with the bunny I mentioned before (she was being lazy that day XD)






Spin is a very easy and fun trick to teach a rabbit. Stand too. I like to teach them "Up" (jump on something) and "Down" jump down. And "Over" (jumping over legs).  Though my Flemish Giant and my Dutch don't like jumping.. soo XD


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 14, 2011)

I ask Hershey "Can I have kisses?" and he puts his nose up in the air and I give him a light kiss on the nose. The way I taught him that is already explained above.

I taught him to go where I want him to by saying "Go here." and pointing to a stair or stool etc. I have a treat in my hand and when he goes where I want him to, I give him the treat.


----------



## Duckie (Oct 14, 2011)

Awww! Cute picture! Duckie will sometimes spin without a treat. I like to play that with her  She doesn't always respond (The little stinker) but I can usually get her to do it at least once


----------



## OneTwoThree (Oct 14, 2011)

I love this one

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gJPck1nVoc[/ame]


----------



## Duckie (Oct 15, 2011)

How would someone teach a bunny to do that?!?! It's sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Oct 15, 2011)

You'd probably do it similar to a dog, if you have a bun whose a big flopper ( dramatically throws themselves to the floor in bliss) every time you see them do it, say Kaboom!! And give 'em a treat


----------



## Duckie (Oct 16, 2011)

Well Duckie almost NEVER flops on the floor  then what would I do?


----------



## Duckie (Oct 29, 2011)

I DID see her flop in her cage the other night, unfortunately she's in my bedroom and I didn't have a treat handy  Ah, well. We'll keep trying


----------

